# Paph. Wossner China Moon



## tcw (Apr 10, 2013)

Paph. Wossner China Moon(hangianum x armeniacum)
The first bloom,not full yet. DS5.0 PTW5.5cm


----------



## Susie11 (Apr 10, 2013)

Georgeous!


----------



## labskaus (Apr 10, 2013)

Very round, very nice!


----------



## Carkin (Apr 10, 2013)

Lovely color and shape! I have been considering getting one, now I think I have decided I will!!!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Apr 10, 2013)

Appropriately named! It really reminds me of a moon.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 10, 2013)

Sweet! Can you post a close-up photo please!


----------



## Trithor (Apr 10, 2013)

Eeeyoweeee! That is good!


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 10, 2013)

i like it a lot!


----------



## Heather (Apr 10, 2013)

wow!! I'm moonstruck!
La Bella Luna!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 10, 2013)

Very full flower. A show stopper!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Apr 10, 2013)

That is by far the best I've ever seen. How many did you have to flower out to get that one?


----------



## tcw (Apr 10, 2013)

Bob in Albany said:


> That is by far the best I've ever seen. How many did you have to flower out to get that one?



about 10.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Apr 10, 2013)

Is there any chance of seeing any of the other 9 or 10?


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 10, 2013)

That's pretty. I suppose I can only envy it from afar. Dang hangianum and it's beautiful hybrids. Why can't I have you?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 10, 2013)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## tcw (Apr 11, 2013)

Bob in Albany said:


> Is there any chance of seeing any of the other 9 or 10?



over 100.


----------



## papheteer (Apr 11, 2013)

Very round. Please post a photo when it fully opens!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 11, 2013)

tcw said:


> over 100.


<

Did you grow 10 or 100 plants of the same cross?


----------



## tcw (Apr 11, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> <
> 
> Did you grow 10 or 100 plants of the same cross?



I have about 200 plants of the same cross.


----------



## Trithor (Apr 11, 2013)

Eeeeeeeeyoooooooweeeeee!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 11, 2013)

tcw said:


> I have about 200 plants of the same cross.


That is just not fair! :sob:


----------



## raymond (Apr 11, 2013)

nice flower


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 12, 2013)

the plant size seems very large for an armeniacum hybrid.


----------



## tcw (Apr 12, 2013)

full open


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 12, 2013)

Godzilla paph.


----------



## chrismende (Apr 12, 2013)

Ok. That does it. I'm moving somewhere where I can have all these plants!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 12, 2013)

chrismende said:


> Ok. That does it. I'm moving somewhere where I can have all these plants!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Take me with you, Chris.


----------



## Trithor (Apr 13, 2013)

I have spare space at the farm ...... ?


----------



## tcw (Apr 18, 2013)

The Color is concentrated.


----------



## Dido (Apr 18, 2013)

This one is great 
have some comming. 
Kileld my first one 3 years ago, after it flowered 2 time. 
Will get a flask soon of awarded parents


----------



## gnathaniel (Apr 19, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------

